# Package "auslesen" / Reflextion



## drob (29. September 2007)

ich möchte gerne den Inhalt(die klassen) von packages(und den unterpackages) ausgeben/anzeigen.

hat jemand einen ansatz für mich

(ein wenig recherchiert habe ich schon, doch schlau werde ich aus reflections nicht)


----------



## Thomas Darimont (29. September 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/252078-packetnamen-aus-einem-packet-auslesen.html

Gruß Tom


----------

